# Makita 2040 15" Planer Rollers



## Hyperhutch (Jul 3, 2009)

So, I have a Makita 2040 planer that's been gathering dust for about a year and a half. They are said to be good machines, but the stock rollers are junk and pretty much have to be replaced on all machines. The used one I have is no different. I have been meaning to get the rollers recovered, but haven't gotten around to it. I'm hoping to send them out within a few weeks, and I was wondering if anyone has had this done, especially if the company that did the work is near MI. Right now I am considering a company in Chicago. Thanks all!


----------



## sharpen (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking at your shop i have the same planer. My roller with the drive gear is broken. The shaft size is to small 
on these planers.This planer is a real work horse. As far as replaceing the rubber i would price out a new one.
It will cost me about 125.00 to replace mine . I have not fixed mine yet but i think it will be worth it.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I've been using my 2040 for 30 years and I replaced the rollers once. We've had other planers around, Delta and Grizzly 20", Belsaw, and a couple others. All the others are gone but the Makita is still there, working every day. I think it's one of the best planers ever produced. It'll still be in the shop the day we close the doors.


----------



## wrenchguy (Oct 6, 2012)

as of 12-19-12 it cost me 209.50 to have j.j. short recover makita 2040 feed rollers. i have a type 1 and had a hell of a time reinstalling them to factory specs. don't over tighten roller pressure springs, u'll burn up plain bearing. call me if u want tips or help. mike @ 50eight-33three-933six.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

My feed rollers on my 2040 started softening about two years ago. I inquired about repacing them with OEM parts…300plus each….CDN$

forewent that opportunity. Now on inquiry they are 425 ea.

I remarked to the makita fella "wow that's a lot of cash" and his response was" we routinely recondition those and folks are paying 2k$ to make them workable" cause they just never die"

Whouldathunk that….certainly not me Used, those puppies are selling for more than they cost new in the 80's

Can I wrap my rollersd in duct tape?

Eric


----------



## ohio101 (May 7, 2015)

I realize this is 7 months later but having the rollers recovered is much cheaper and is the most common way to approach the repair. Company's that specialize in recovering rollers are all over the place as the need is common in printing, converting (tape, labels), lumber, etc industries. This service should be available within a reasonable distance and will be much cheaper than new. The vendor can advise you on material and durometer/hardness.


----------



## realcowtown_eric (Feb 4, 2013)

I still haven't replaced the rollers. They are still functional, but leave a rubbery debris from time to time, which comes off in the thickness sander…it;s kinda like having an automatic crepe rubber cleaner. Oh, the time will come when I gotta bite the bullet and replace em.

Recovering is a definite option when the time comes

Thanks for the response..

Eric


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you are dropping chunks, then they are about at the end of their life. I highly recommend Western Roller. Had two done for my 2030 and they came back better than new and should last much, much longer than the OEM rollers. They already know the specs for the machine, so you just send them in and they take care of the rest. Not sure of the current prices, but having two recovered most likely will be less than half of what a single new roller would cost you.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Tim111 (May 30, 2018)

> My feed rollers on my 2040 started softening about two years ago. I inquired about repacing them with OEM parts…300plus each….CDN$
> 
> forewent that opportunity. Now on inquiry they are 425 ea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim111 (May 30, 2018)

My Makita 2040 has been a work horse for decades. I had no idea they were worth so much. Started researching and found this site, as my rollers have finally bit the dust. As I am moving, and this machine is far too heavy, I will be selling it at a price consistent with rollers in need of replacement. Aside from that minor issue everything works well. Because of weight this must be picked up in Grangeville Idaho [email protected]


----------

